# www.king-buyer.co.jp?



## Patrik (Sep 17, 2003)

Anyone bought a car from them?
Positive or negative experience?

Heard that kai...something.. is the same company.

Damn, king-buyer are cheap . If i buy a car from them, do they take car of the shipping, or do i have to deal with the deliver of the car to the harbour and shipping myself?

Anyone who can recomend a shipping company?

I´m probaly ending up buying a car from great brittain anyway.


----------



## deano (Jan 26, 2003)

I think you mean Kaizousha and yes basically the same comapny


----------



## \\\Wiktor (Sep 26, 2003)

Patrik said:


> Anyone bought a car from them?
> Positive or negative experience?
> 
> Heard that kai...something.. is the same company.
> ...


They have a wery describing nickname but not that kind they want.

I would'n recommend them.


----------



## Patrik (Sep 17, 2003)

True, iv´e been waiting 2yrs for a replay on a mail i sent them =/.

What aboute these onlines? 

http://www.bestjapancar.com
http://www.cineaction.co.jp/japanese_used_cars/


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

When I was in Japan a few months back we visited one of the King Buyer premises in Urayasu (just outside Tokyo) and we were very disappointed with many of the cars on show. 

Most of the cars were tatty and badly prepared, and many of them had previous accident history. But it seemed to be a common theme of many of the car dealers on that high street, there were some fantastic machines, but a lot of tatty ones as well.

I think you'd be better off getting a car sourced for you by someone out in japan (ie Newera or similar) and you would avoid buying a pig of a motor !

Cheers

Si


----------



## Ripple (May 19, 2004)

Hi mate.I'm buying my R32 GTR from Skylines R us . com. Fantastic company and service  .Why not give them a try or ,at least have a look at their website. They have some fantastic cars in stock.Ask for Stuart  
Pete.


----------



## Kochi (Jul 25, 2003)

Ive bought from Bestjapancar........wouldnt use them again. The cars are misrepresented !


----------



## Patrik (Sep 17, 2003)

Ripple said:


> Hi mate.I'm buying my R32 GTR from Skylines R us . com. Fantastic company and service  .Why not give them a try or ,at least have a look at their website. They have some fantastic cars in stock.Ask for Stuart
> Pete.


Thought of them before. 
But the thing is, i don´t wanna pay those brittish taxes.
As you might figured out im exporting the car to sweden.
But their stock is lovley, semes like all their car´s in mint condish.
How much´s the brittish taxes?

Might be worth to pay them a load of money to get a perfect car...

I Love this R33.
http://www.catchup.fsnet.co.uk/skylines/html/stock/r33/r33_93034.htm

That one + GTR front and sideskirts.. yummy =)


I´ll might give them a call in spring 2005 =).


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi guys i am buying a car from king buyer through a dealer in the uk, japanese imports direct. Been on to their web site and they have some stunning looking R32 gtr,s especially my one  . You are right the prices do look quite cheap but once you add all the taxes,vat etc it soon rises quickly as my car is 980,000 yen,but the otr price in the uk inc warranty is £9850. scorchio


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

i hope for ur sake that uve asked all the right questions


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Kochi said:


> Ive bought from Bestjapancar........wouldnt use them again. The cars are misrepresented !



Strange - we brought from bestjapan and were nothing but delighted with the car and the service!

Simon


----------



## boyleoncoll (Mar 15, 2004)

*king buyer-->calder motor*

Hi People

Saw a nice skyline on calder motor site, but on looking closely at the picture saw that it came from king buyer jp. I bought my skyline from calder and I have had only one problem when the HICAS went wrong, Calder didn't want to know and Middlehurst fixed the problem with a 1500 pound bill! The internet is great for looking at skylines all over the world.But.

Now that skylines are more common in uk best to get someone who knows what they are looking at and can give you some good basic advice about them.

Repairs to badly imported cars can be horrendous.

That is why I drive my skyline, and my wife drives an astra!

Take care 

Michael


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Thing is though the company in the uk has mechanics out there checking it tomorrow but i have one distinct advantage, i am a nissan hi-tech for nissan stirling so hicas and other diagnostic problems are not a problem as our diag machine can read and show hicas faults, basically everything that the hicas computer see,s


----------



## boyleoncoll (Mar 15, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks Scorchio

Do you mean that calder do checks on cars or do king buyers jp. do them?

As an extra, has that TVR garage in Callander finaly closed?

Thanks

Michael


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Nah mate the company i am dealing with has mechanics out there. As far as i am aware the TVR garage is still going strong as the owners son and daughter claire and paul lutti race the notheren saloons at knockhill and the TVR truck is always present. scorchio


----------



## boyleoncoll (Mar 15, 2004)

*TVR*

Ok Scorchio

We only pass the garage at Callander at week ends,en route form Oban to Glasgow/Edinburgh passed it this weekend and it looked like it was up for sale/finished.

Was thinking about TVR Cerebra ,but if it is closed may think again.

Thanks

Michael


----------



## ozwort (May 7, 2004)

i suggest you do a search on ere about king buyer..the pictures look great but wether you get the car uve paid for thats another matter


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

it seems a well reputable dealer in the uk, they ask for three peyments £6250 for buying the car in jp and shipping,then a further two payments. But you have gave me an idea i will be asking for definete proof that as you say the car i see is the car i get, but how though


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

to be honest m8 these are questions u should have already asked..just do a quick search on here and read the posts for ur self and make your own mind up..afterall its your hard earned dosh at risk if you dont do your homework :smokin: ..hope everything goes ok though


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

right guys just heard back from my importer in the uk,julian sounds genuine

Nothing wrong with KB cars mate - just some scare stories bandied about by a certain importer who KB refuse to deal with.

Plenty of Supra owners who've had KB cars from me - not a problem!

Not heard back from the Japs today - so hope to speak with them tomorrow.

And yes the car we mention is the car you get! My reputation is too high to play silly buggers with people.

Kindest regards

Julian Alison
Proprietor
Japanese-Direct-Imports
Tel / Fax: 01296-393057
Cellphone: 07968-336450
E-mail: [email protected]
Web Site: www.japanese-direct-imports.co.uk


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Can I just say I've had two cars from Julian, am currently awaiting my third, a yellow R33 GTR to arrive in two weeks  
Although he does buy from KB and their reputation varies between importers he does have staff out there who check everything before the car leaves Japan.
Would always recommend him, so wouldn't worry about it mate!
T


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

cheers mate thats the sort of response i was hoping for. scorchio


----------



## Simon Sideways (Sep 5, 2002)

yeah thats the best thing with King Buyer, as long as you got someone to check the car before its bought thats the best thing.

I saw first hand the condition of many of their cars and wasnt impressed, but I'm sure there are expceptions.

Cheers

Si


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

scorchio69 said:


> right guys just heard back from my importer in the uk,julian sounds genuine
> 
> Nothing wrong with KB cars mate - just some scare stories bandied about by a certain importer who KB refuse to deal with.
> 
> ...


Nice one m8..sounds cool :smokin:


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

cheers mate well this is what i am in the process of buying from king buyer


----------



## GrahamM (Oct 27, 2003)

It looks nice and clean. Good luck with it. :smokin: 

A bigger picture.


----------



## kammy007 (Jan 24, 2004)

Whats the spec on this R32GTR??


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi mate confirmed so far but still some unknown

Hks injectors
Hks intercooler
Hks hard pipe kit 
Hks ind kit
Hks full exhaust system
large apexi radiator
billion coolant hoses
blitz sequential boost controller
grooved discs on the front
Hks coilovers
gorgeous TE37,s
hks turbo timer
racing harness and bucket seat on drivers side


as far as unconfirmed goes

Front pipes 
chipped ecu
upgraded turbos ( but all looking very likely due to the origional owner fitting upgraded injectors,hard pipe kit,turbo,s etc)

julian my importer is picking up the car once it,s been fully checked and the additional parts confirmed, as details on king buyer can be sketchy at times.But i will keep you informed when 110%. scorchio


----------

